# Face Frame/Cornice/Pelmet



## Obi Wan Kenobi (10 Aug 2018)

I'm refurbishing a kitchen and need to make some cornice/pelmets using a router and also I need to make a face frame for some under stair storage, but not 100% sure what wood to use. In both cases, the wood is to be painted and was looking for an alternative to pine, but nothing too expensive in hard wood.

I saw that tulip was suggested in a previous thread and was wondering if I would be able to use it for both purposes. If so, is it easy to obtain from timber merchants? :? 

TIA

Obi Wan ccasion5:


----------



## DTR (10 Aug 2018)

Tulip sounds like a good choice, in my humble opinion. It's easy enough to find in my area, not sure about Tatooine though.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (10 Aug 2018)

DTR":vkclc90v said:


> Tulip sounds like a good choice, in my humble opinion. It's easy enough to find in my area, not sure about Tatooine though.



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I’ll go for tulip then - I’ll borrow the Falcon from Han and nip down to earth and pick some up :wink: 

Obi Wan ccasion5:


----------

